# Windows 10 arbeitsspeicher unterstüztung



## timmyfive (2. Juni 2015)

*Windows 10 arbeitsspeicher unterstüztung*

weis einer wie viel arbeitsspeicher Windows 10 home version unterstützt und Windows Pro Version ?


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 arbeitsspeicher unterstüztung*

Let me google that for you


-->

*Windows 10.* 128 GB
*Windows 10 Professional.* 512 GB
*Windows 10 Enterprise*. 512 GB


----------



## DKK007 (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 arbeitsspeicher unterstüztung*

Na 128 GiB bekommt man ja bisher nur mit Haswell-E und 8x 16GiB DDR4 Modulen hin. Da muss man sich um die 512 GiB noch keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## timmyfive (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 arbeitsspeicher unterstüztung*

Danke sehr für die info   512gb wer auch zu viel
sehe grade das Windows 10 32bit 4gb hm etwas wenieg oder?


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 arbeitsspeicher unterstüztung*

Das ist nicht von Windows abhängig sondern die natürliche Grenze eines 32bit-Systems - 2^32 sind 4294967296 adressierbare bytes (=4 GiB).


----------



## Bunny_Joe (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 arbeitsspeicher unterstüztung*



timmyfive schrieb:


> Danke sehr für die info   512gb wer auch zu viel
> sehe grade das Windows 10 32bit 4gb hm etwas wenieg oder?



Wie schon mein Vorposter gesagt hat, wurden 64bit Betriebssysteme nicht umsonst erfunden.


----------



## Bert2007 (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 arbeitsspeicher unterstüztung*

32bit lohnen sich meiner meinung nicht mehr, außer das system ist uralt.
512gb? das wird knapp :p


----------



## timmyfive (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 arbeitsspeicher unterstüztung*

das stimmt schon aber fuer alte cpu die nur 32bit haben ist 4gb schon wenieg ! auch wenn viele 64bit CPU haben und ich habe auch einen schon paar jahre.
Ich bin mal gespand wie viele auf Windows 10 umsteigen und wie viel schneller es ist unter direct x 12  .Ich habe mal gelesen das Direct x 12 kein echtes ist weil vorher war ja 
direct x 11.3 gewessen und daher können alle es testen ab 570gtx war es glaube.

Ich denke mal fuer den normalen user reichen 16 bis 32gb aus und fuer mich wer 32gb aber nur wenn die Preise fallen


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 arbeitsspeicher unterstüztung*

Wer noch ne CPU hat die zwingend auf 32 bit läuft dessen letztes Problem ist die RAM-Menge, denn diese CPUs sind mindestens 10 Jahre alt. 

Schon 1999 gabs erste 64bit-CPUs, ein paar Jahre später gabs fast keine mehr ohne ("Athlon64" im Jahre 2003, 64bit bei Intel im Pentium4 im Jahre 2004).
Wer heute noch ne 32er CPU wie nen AthlonXP oder nen Pentium 3 oder sowas benutzt dem helfen auch zig GB RAM nicht weiter^^


----------

